
The Prison Guard with a Gift for Cracking Gang Codes - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-the-prison-guard-with-a-gift-for-cracking-gang-codes
======
shove
But we systematically lock up all the black and brown men anyway. Law
enforcement doesn’t give a fuck what they’re actually talking about. Lol

Did you notice there was no mention of white supremacist gangs?

------
jlgaddis
So basic frequency analysis and substitution ciphers, for the most part. Hope
they never have a gang member with some basic crypto knowledge.

